# word assosiation



## jrk (Oct 26, 2005)

ok anyone wanna test their grey matter.

i,ll start with a word and add something to it thats in assosiation with it then add another word to that and so on........

so we,ll start with for example cops someone replies robbers

another eg. 

army could be followed by navy.

basically anything goes.

first one

man..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Haemorrhoid


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Arse? 

*žčš-+¨


----------



## jrk (Oct 26, 2005)

piles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

France


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Paris


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Collision


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

crash


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Batman


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Robin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Shotgun


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

weapon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Pummel

I like this thread, good excuse to just blurt out random words


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

rock

It is great isn't. Just say completely random shit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Omelette


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

egg


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Pong


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Ping


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Penguin


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Snow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Yellow


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

colour


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Vomit


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

sick


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

lanc


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

CC

I should really be getting round to doing some revision for the test tomorrow but I just can't be bothered.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Amazing

I should be.....errrr....no I shouldnt


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

LIE!!!!!

A blatant one at that


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

French.

Whaddaya know, everything is coming round to the French!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

peace lovers

Always does


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

France. 

Damn its happened agian! Step away from the French...

Greenpeace


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

green


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Nature


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

trees


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

Sneaky Piss


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

desperation


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 26, 2005)

V-1's


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

V-2's


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

Rockets


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Saturn V


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 26, 2005)

America


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 26, 2005)

Bush


----------



## Pisis (Oct 26, 2005)

Australia


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

ashes


----------



## jrk (Oct 27, 2005)

england

and about time they won them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Tea


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

coffee


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

milk


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Jugs


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

ETO


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Normandy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

P.T.O (Not the Pacific Theater, Power Take Off  )


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

R.A.T - Rocket Assisted Take-off


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

JATO


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

NATO


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

M.A.D.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

crazy


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Me


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

you

Now I didn't see that one coming


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Him


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

It


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

The


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Thee


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Theee


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

WTF


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Agreement


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

disagreement


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Concurred


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Concussed


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Bludgeoned


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Hammer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Spanner


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Screw


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Dewalt


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Walt


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Mickey


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

mouse


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Trap


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

cheese


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

English


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Czech


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

nationality


----------



## Pisis (Oct 27, 2005)

Hitler


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

evil


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Fre....No, resist! 

Corn


----------



## trackend (Oct 27, 2005)

Adam


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

Eve


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 27, 2005)

Morn


----------



## jrk (Oct 27, 2005)

dawn


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2005)

dusk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 28, 2005)

twilight


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

moonlight


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Lamping


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

lamps


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Lightbulb


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

edison


----------



## jrk (Oct 28, 2005)

lighthouse

love grows where my rosemary goes and nobody knows quite like me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Good one jrk, I couldnt think of one for that 

Rock


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

granite


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Cornwall


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

South (far south)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

West


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

East


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Japan


HA, that wasnt what you expected was it


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Hiroshima


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Enola Gay


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Boeing


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

aircraft


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Mosquito


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Aerodynamics


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

flying


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Thrush


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

bird


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Custard


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Yellow
Is it me or is this just an axcuse to spam?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Apple Pie


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Apples


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Pears


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Fruit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Stairs.

No, it is an excuse to spam


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

tree


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Steps

mmm...Spam


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

flight

 don't you love it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Falling

Spam Spam Spammity Spam


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

parachute

spam spam  spam


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Arnhem


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Bridge


----------



## mosquitoman (Oct 28, 2005)

Remagen


----------



## jrk (Oct 28, 2005)

invasion

spam spam spam in a can.


----------



## jrk (Oct 28, 2005)

by the way theres no intention of spamming meant here.its merely a test of how quick minded you are.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 28, 2005)

Privacy.

Oh im quick minded but not necessarily comprehendable


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2005)

Privy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

shitter..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

shit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

green day..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

band


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2005)

camp............


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

tent..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Hooks


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

line


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Tiger


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Lion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

Cat


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

Dog


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 29, 2005)

lanc


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

bomber


----------



## jrk (Oct 29, 2005)

motorhead


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2005)

car


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Pregnancy 


(I wonder if anyone will get it... )


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

babies

 d.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

Gnomey said:


> Dog





CC said:


> lanc



hey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 30, 2005)

Well, y'know...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 30, 2005)

it was fair enough i guess..........


----------



## jrk (Oct 30, 2005)

spew


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2005)

sick


----------



## plan_D (Oct 30, 2005)

Alcohol


----------



## Pisis (Oct 31, 2005)

Vodka


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Russian


----------



## jrk (Oct 31, 2005)

cossack


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

horsemen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Apocalypse


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Now!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

the Horror


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

not really 

Hallowean


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Boring


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Bored


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Darts


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

board


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Chairman


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

CEO


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

NCO


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

XO


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

band


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Unbanned


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

yellow card


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Red card


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

valentines card.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

day


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Time


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Greenich


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Isle of Dogs


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Rockweiler


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Ist it Rottweiler? 

Doberman


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Spaniel

No idea


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Daniel


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Manual


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Automatic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Structure


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

molecule


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

DeoxyriboNucleic Acid


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Indigestion


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Gaviscon!


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Chalk


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Dover


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Ben


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Lil' Weed


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

weedkiller


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Semtex


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

C4


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Citroen


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Picasso


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 31, 2005)

Pablo


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Diablo


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

Lamborgini


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

Land Rover.........


----------



## trackend (Oct 31, 2005)

Tractor


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

trailer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

Advert.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

commercial


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

van.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2005)

car


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

Babies


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Bottle


----------



## plan_D (Nov 1, 2005)

Drink!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

water.........


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Table


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

football........


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Bladder


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

don't you have somewhere to be at 8 in the morning 

and large intestines............


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Three weeks holiday (tough  )

Bowel


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

American football


----------



## jrk (Nov 1, 2005)

detroit lions


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

red wings


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Red Arrows


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Redruth


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

truth


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

peace


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

war


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Fighters


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

bombers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2005)

mapping aircraft.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

PR Aircraft


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Stringbag


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

Swordfish


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Flounder


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Belgium


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

France


----------



## Pisis (Nov 1, 2005)

Chirac


----------



## trackend (Nov 1, 2005)

Meter-on


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2005)

gauge


----------



## Pisis (Nov 2, 2005)

cockpit


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

him..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

thing...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

that.............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

What...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

lanc u messed it all up dude......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

how


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

U have to use the last 2 letters for the first 2 letters of the new word.... 

The last 2 on mine we "it"

the first 2 on urs were "hi"

Shall we start calling u P-38 Junior????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2005)

no one's doing that anymore! this's just for assosiated words!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

My bad.... Been a few days since I last visited this thread....

I officially take back the P-38 comment...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah that was just below the belt...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Where do we go from here...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

lanc has ruined it in a way, he stopped the flow thats been going since page one...carrying on from your last one...

Why?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

He did rather didn't he...

how?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Native Americans...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Great Plains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Lancaster


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Avro


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

Canada


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Quebec


----------



## jrk (Nov 3, 2005)

montreal


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Toronto


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Nova Scotia


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Greenland


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

Iceland........

and 



CC said:


> lanc has ruined it in a way, he stopped the flow thats been going since page one



les ruined it not me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Tesco

Its easier to blame you


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

Morrisons........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Co-Op


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Safeway...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Asda


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Wal-Mart


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Retail


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Store


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Larder


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Lard


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Yum


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

tum


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Pancreas


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

stomach


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Acid


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Alkaline


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Potassium Permanganate


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

Purple


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Haze


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2005)

fog


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 3, 2005)

Mist


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Water Vapour


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Vicks


----------



## Pisis (Nov 4, 2005)

Tricks


----------



## jrk (Nov 4, 2005)

cheap


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

expensive


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Hooker


----------



## jrk (Nov 4, 2005)

tight


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Virgin


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Mary


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Bloody


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

messy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Diarrhoea


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

explosive


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Chilli


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Dynamite


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Semtex


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Boom


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Bang


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Nail


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

hammer


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Drill


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Spanner


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Wrench


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Wench


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Woman


----------



## jrk (Nov 4, 2005)

big titties

cooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i feel a hot sweat coming on.


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Punctuation


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

full stop *.*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Period.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2005)

rag


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Oil


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Olive


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2005)

Popeye


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Spinach


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Lasagna


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2005)

garlic!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

French!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Grease


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 4, 2005)

Monkey


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Spank


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Flagellate


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Fornicate


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2005)

masticate


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 4, 2005)

Chew


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Bacca


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 4, 2005)

Spittoon


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2005)

Spit


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 5, 2005)

Swallow


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

bird


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Goose


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

duck


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Mallard


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Green


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Red


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Blue


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Canoe


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

Kayak


----------



## Pisis (Nov 5, 2005)

Titanic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Iceburg


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Lettuce


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Slug


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

snail


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Shell


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

egg


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Smell


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Odour


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2005)

Eater


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Stomach


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Ulcer


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Bacteria


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Binladin


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Beards


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

hair


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Clippers


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

razer


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 5, 2005)

Blade


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

sharp


----------



## plan_D (Nov 5, 2005)

Wit


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Sun


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

moon


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Unit


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

SEAL Team 2


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

elite


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Forces


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

armed


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

legged


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

three


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

tripod


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

camera


----------



## trackend (Nov 5, 2005)

Film


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

movie


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

naked


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2005)

body


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

wax


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

pubic hair


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

crabs


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

itchy...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 5, 2005)

Scratchy


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2005)

The Simpsons....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2005)

D'oh!


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Duff


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2005)

Beer


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 6, 2005)

Noca Scotia's Literacy Rating  did ya hear that NS?


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Ale


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 6, 2005)

Pub


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 6, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> *Noca* Scotia's


_You're_ making fun of _my_ literacy?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Pub



bar


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Gain


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Pain


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

stabbing


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 6, 2005)

knife


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Blade


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 6, 2005)

Vampire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Geoffrey


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

person


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Child


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 6, 2005)

innocent


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Guilty


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Sentence


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 6, 2005)

Syntax


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

error


----------



## Pisis (Nov 6, 2005)

message


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

words


----------



## trackend (Nov 6, 2005)

Numbers


----------



## jrk (Nov 6, 2005)

figures


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)

sums


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2005)

Division.......


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 7, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> 102first_hussars said:
> 
> 
> > *Noca* Scotia's
> ...



Hey I gotta excuse Im an Albertan a Rich Albertan for that matter whats yours?


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Normandy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

D-day


----------



## plan_D (Nov 7, 2005)

Overlord


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Fortitude


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 7, 2005)

Calais


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Dieppe


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 7, 2005)

Canada


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Deer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

Moose


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

Jughead


----------



## jrk (Nov 7, 2005)

jerk


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> Hey I gotta excuse Im an Albertan a Rich Albertan for that matter whats yours?


No excuse. I'm just some level headed, fun loving dude from good ol' NS. 



jrk said:


> jerk


Hussars.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

Russians


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

caviar


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

shrimps


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 7, 2005)

Forrest Gump


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

run


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

chicken


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 7, 2005)

France


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

riots


----------



## evangilder (Nov 7, 2005)

lynching


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

death


----------



## Pisis (Nov 7, 2005)

life


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

live it


----------



## jrk (Nov 7, 2005)

watch it go by


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

staring


----------



## jrk (Nov 7, 2005)

dumbstruck


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2005)

gobsmacked


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Bamboozled


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 7, 2005)

Bedazzled


----------



## trackend (Nov 7, 2005)

Bewitched


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 7, 2005)

betrolled


----------



## jrk (Nov 8, 2005)

revamped


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Overhauled


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

renewed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

replaced


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

substituted


----------



## trackend (Nov 8, 2005)

Changed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

altered


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

mutated


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Genetic


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

chromosome


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

genetics


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 8, 2005)

deoxyribonucleic acid


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Ribonucleic Acid


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

eugenics


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

ethics


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

codex


----------



## evangilder (Nov 8, 2005)

modem


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2005)

External CD-R/RW drive..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

CDR's


----------



## Pisis (Nov 8, 2005)

reggae


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 8, 2005)

ganja


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 8, 2005)

Tolk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Weed


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 8, 2005)

Marajuana....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Cannabis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 8, 2005)

British Columbia


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2005)

Vancouver


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 9, 2005)

Underground drug smuggling tunnel, between BC and Washington State.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

drug running


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2005)

4x100m relay..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

baton


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 9, 2005)

Rouge?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

red


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2005)

Scarlet


----------



## evangilder (Nov 9, 2005)

crimson


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Poppy


----------



## evangilder (Nov 9, 2005)

opium


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Morphine


----------



## plan_D (Nov 9, 2005)

High


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 9, 2005)

Low


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 9, 2005)

cow


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2005)

Cow??? How does cow associate with low????


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 10, 2005)

Dont have a cow man


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 10, 2005)

Bart Simpson


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 10, 2005)

Im surrounded by retards.....

HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 10, 2005)

Handicap


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

retard


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

bastard


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Cow??? How does cow associate with low????


it s the noise a cow makes the cow was lowing (i hope)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Bastard



father


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 10, 2005)

> lesofprimus wrote:
> Cow??? How does cow associate with low????
> pbfoot wrote:
> it s the noise a cow makes the cow was lowing (i hope)


"The Cow says: Moooooo...."


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

Kang-a-ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO............


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> "The Cow says: Moooooo...."



*SAYS!*  
In English you call it saying?!? eg. "A dog said bark bark?" ROFLMAO!!!!  

In Czech it's making a bark, not saying!


----------



## jrk (Nov 10, 2005)

skippy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

bush


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 10, 2005)

George


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

Ringo


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

Starr


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

Beatle


----------



## evangilder (Nov 10, 2005)

cricket


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

ashes


----------



## jrk (Nov 10, 2005)

freddie flintoff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

all rounder


----------



## Pisis (Nov 10, 2005)

runner up


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Loser


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 10, 2005)

Winner


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Gold medal


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 10, 2005)

Team Canada!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

Canadian...


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 10, 2005)

beer


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 10, 2005)

Negra Modelo


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 11, 2005)

Hockey


----------



## jrk (Nov 11, 2005)

nets

(whats hockey have to do with beer...........i,m curious?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

fishing


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

jrk said:


> (whats hockey have to do with beer...........i,m curious?


Beer just makes hockey that much more enjoyable to watch. A bitch to play, but more fun to watch! 



Gnomey said:


> fishing


beer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

party!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Political


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

labour


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

union


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

workplace..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

office


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 11, 2005)

Stapler..........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 11, 2005)

Paper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Cut...


This thread is angrying me


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

knife

Why??


----------



## Crippen (Nov 11, 2005)

Stanley


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Port


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 11, 2005)

sheep


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

lambs


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

mint


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 11, 2005)

Royal Canadian


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

David Dingwall 

Ok, ok, I'll pick a better one:

Mounted Police


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

I was going for Royal Canadian Mint but hey,

Air Farce


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> I was going for Royal Canadian Mint but hey


Yeah, I know. You haven't heard of David Dingwall? He's been all over the news recently. He's the ex-head of the Royal Canadian Mint, and I'm afraid he's...Nova Scotian. 



102first_hussars said:


> Air Farce


comedy


----------



## trackend (Nov 12, 2005)

Humour


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

hiliarious


----------



## Pisis (Nov 12, 2005)

clinton


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

bill


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Blowj*b/ Intern


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

affair


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Thomas Crown


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

Film


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Hollywood


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

Blacklist


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 12, 2005)

Mcarthy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 12, 2005)

Commie hunter


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2005)

F-86


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

Mig-15


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

Hunter......


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 13, 2005)

Lightning


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Thunder


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 13, 2005)

Bolt


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Nut


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Hawker...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Hurricane...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Khasmin...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

WTF??? I had to look that one up...

Khamsin:
kahm seen', the name of a warm wind, or sirocco, which blows over northern Africa in the early spring. The word means fifty, and this name is given the wind because it is usually of fifty days' duration. The khamsin is a high, hot wind and often fills the air with dust. It follows the southward movement of the tropical belt of high barometric pressure

Warm wind??? hmmmm.....

Flatulence


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Fart


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Methane


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> WTF??? I had to look that one up...
> 
> Khamsin:
> kahm seen', the name of a warm wind, or sirocco, which blows over northern Africa in the early spring. The word means fifty, and this name is given the wind because it is usually of fifty days' duration. The khamsin is a high, hot wind and often fills the air with dust. It follows the southward movement of the tropical belt of high barometric pressure
> ...



Aha, it seems my word had the desired effect...

Alkanes


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Carbon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Covalent


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

ionic.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Isomers


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Polymers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

monomer.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Stuff.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

mmmm, that's a thinker........

junk...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

P-38's collection of butterflys....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

French Bombers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

hey 

french women..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Hairy armpits


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Ah yes, the connection being their both ugly.

Armpit Hair


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

chest hair........

i'm waiting for someone to say french women now


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

French Women


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Well look at that, me and les said the same thing at the same time...must be true...

Smelly


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Pussy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

CC..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 13, 2005)

Mexico...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

Canada........

(same continent )


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Non Skimmer!!!!!!!!1


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 13, 2005)

skimmey.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

skimmey???? WTF kind of imaginative answer was that lanc??? Jesus H Christ....

Rocks (skimmey-skim-skim rocks)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Stones...


----------



## jrk (Nov 13, 2005)

beer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

wine...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

fart


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Stinks


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

rotten eggs


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 13, 2005)

Diesel Fuel


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

cheap high


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 14, 2005)

Sugar!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Salt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Sea


----------



## trackend (Nov 14, 2005)

Senor


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

tenor


----------



## trackend (Nov 14, 2005)

Fiver


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

note


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Book


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

novel


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

keyrings.....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

keys

how did you get keyrings from novel??


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

novelty keyrings.......

house........

and before you ask- keys can open doors to houses.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

home

they can? I didn't know that!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

base........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

supply


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

how'd you make that link?

demand........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

ask...

supply base...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

query.......


----------



## trackend (Nov 14, 2005)

request


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

question...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

reply

yeah keys can open car doors too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

to be unsure...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

uneasy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

hard.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

soft


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

flexible.............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

malleable


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 14, 2005)

Sonerous.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Properties


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

physical


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Strenuous


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

Force


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Farce


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

joke


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Canadian Forces 




(God, the truth can hurt sometimes.  )


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

No are Navy is a Joke the Army is just underfunded  dont shoot


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

Cute. 
Complete bullshit, but cute.








The Air Force is the _real_ joke.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Canadian Forces : 

D-Day


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Eisenhower


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

Montgomery


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

Burns


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

sun


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

spot


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

dot


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

com


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

communications


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

radios


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

walkman


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

discman


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

CD


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

MP3


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Ipod


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

peapod


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

pea


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

Urinate


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Urinal


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

Lavatory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

bog.........


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

peat


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

mud...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

christmas.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

white...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

absence-of-colour.............

yes, that's one word........


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2005)

pale


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

moonface.........

(private joke but it still counts).........


----------



## trackend (Nov 15, 2005)

Apollo

(I sat up all night watching the landing along with 1 billion others totally brilliant).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

expensive..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

diamond


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

buckminster flourine.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

C60


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

C-130...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Hercules


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

Zeus.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Mount Olympus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

olympics.............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

London!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

good man!!

Bristol..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

Birmingham...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

Alabama


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

Texas.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

big


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2005)

me


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 15, 2005)

fantasy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 15, 2005)

fiction


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

Friction


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

burn


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

diss


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

hiss


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

miss


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

swiss


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheese


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

Balls


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Foot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

Inches........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Yards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Hectares...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

square miles.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Acres


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

area..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

volume...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

Bass.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Guitar...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Amp...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

speakers...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Public


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

toilets........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Syringes


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

Nurses.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Fetish...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

leather........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Suede


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

shoes...


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 16, 2005)

Boots


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Walking


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

running........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Jogging


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 16, 2005)

sprinting


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

flying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

gliding...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

glider


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

CC.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

ATC


----------



## trackend (Nov 16, 2005)

BBC


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 16, 2005)

ITV


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Sky


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Cricket


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Ashes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Burning


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Fire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Heat


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Hot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Tabasco


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Sauce


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

apple


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

pear


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2005)

kiwi


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

All Blacks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2005)

Haka


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 16, 2005)

Maori


----------



## Pisis (Nov 16, 2005)

Dreadlocks


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 16, 2005)

Bob Marley


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 16, 2005)

Weed


----------



## Pisis (Nov 17, 2005)

Joint


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 17, 2005)

high


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

low


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

Down


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

up


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

in


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

out


----------



## evangilder (Nov 17, 2005)

around


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

circle


----------



## Pisis (Nov 17, 2005)

helicopter


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Huey


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Vietnam


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Commies


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

English Teacher


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Boring


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

Drilling


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Oil


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Chuck Key


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 17, 2005)

that's a bit of a loose connection.............

pillar drill............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Pneumatic Drill


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

I was replying to Lee's "Drill" with my remark...

Headache


----------



## trackend (Nov 17, 2005)

Glaswegian Kiss


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Headbutt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

Ram


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

Sheep


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2005)

lanc


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2005)

bomber


----------



## Pisis (Nov 17, 2005)

grafitti...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Paint


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

colourful


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2005)

Sunrise


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Sunset


----------



## trackend (Nov 18, 2005)

Twilight


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Dusk


----------



## trackend (Nov 18, 2005)

Musk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Husk


----------



## trackend (Nov 18, 2005)

Shell


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

BP


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

Baden Powell


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Scouts


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

Guides


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Girl


----------



## trackend (Nov 18, 2005)

Boy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

band


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

music


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

box


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

cube


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

Borg


----------



## Pisis (Nov 18, 2005)

Startrek


----------



## jrk (Nov 18, 2005)

klingon


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

forehead


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

headache


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

Tylenol


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 18, 2005)

Ibuprofen


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 18, 2005)

Dextroamphetamines


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

pills


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 18, 2005)

never heard of Dexedrine or Ridulin?

uppers


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 18, 2005)

pills


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 18, 2005)

Drugs


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Bust


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 19, 2005)

Busty


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Rusty


----------



## plan_D (Nov 19, 2005)

Rover


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Lancia


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Lada


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

cars......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

buses


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

lorries..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

trains


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

trakkie.............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

British


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

Scottish.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Welsh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

valleys..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Mountains


----------



## jrk (Nov 19, 2005)

snow


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Winter


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

cold


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Witches Tit


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

broom


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

witches arse


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

wizard


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Oz


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Pommie


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

Wallaby


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Skippy (what a poxy show that was)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Peanut Butter


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Jelly


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Marmalade


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

ice cream..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Headache


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

medicine.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

doctor


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Nurse...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

nurse............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Ha! Beat ya to it..


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

Head


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

arse...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

butt


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Joke..


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

funny


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Bone


----------



## Pisis (Nov 19, 2005)

Woody Allen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

woody.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

wooden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

forests.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Bone..Woody...how sick is this... 

Trees


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2005)

oak........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Mahogany


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

pine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Beech


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 19, 2005)

Birch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Redwood


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 19, 2005)

California


----------



## trackend (Nov 19, 2005)

Dreaming


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2005)

Stains


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2005)

typical


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 19, 2005)

common


----------



## trackend (Nov 20, 2005)

Muck


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

shit..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Hussars


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

Skimmey..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

strikingly handsome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

me


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Liar.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

layer............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

cake


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Sponge


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

sea...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Sub...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

cramped


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

battleship..........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Guns


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

rifles..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Bayonet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2005)

dagger........


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Blade


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2005)

vampire


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Hornet


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Green


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Grass


----------



## trackend (Nov 20, 2005)

Splif


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2005)

Bong


----------



## plan_D (Nov 20, 2005)

Lung (For those of you who don't know, it's a kind of bong. If you ever see one...you'll know why.)


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 20, 2005)

iron


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 20, 2005)

Cross


----------



## jrk (Nov 21, 2005)

religion


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Atheistic


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

God


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Belief


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Believer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Monkees


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Apes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Planet


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Earth


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Mother


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Father


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

sire


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

squire


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Knight


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Horse


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

admin


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

power


----------



## Pisis (Nov 21, 2005)

electricity


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Bill


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Cheque


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

balance


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2005)

Bounce


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Ball


----------



## trackend (Nov 21, 2005)

Buster


----------



## evangilder (Nov 21, 2005)

hymen


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 21, 2005)

membrane



(You all thought I was gonna say something dirty, didn't ya?  )


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

busted


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

police


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

lawyer


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Judge


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 21, 2005)

Dredd


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 21, 2005)

Dread


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 21, 2005)

deja vu


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 21, 2005)

Groundhog day


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 21, 2005)

Vermin


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 22, 2005)

The French


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

defeatists


----------



## jrk (Nov 22, 2005)

belgians


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Brussels


----------



## evangilder (Nov 22, 2005)

sprouts


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

vegetable


----------



## trackend (Nov 22, 2005)

Matt Damon


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Private Ryan


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Saving


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Grace


----------



## trackend (Nov 22, 2005)

Amen


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

prayer........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Monk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

Nun


----------



## trackend (Nov 22, 2005)

Many


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2005)

plenty........


----------



## trackend (Nov 22, 2005)

Full


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2005)

optimist


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Pessimist


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Negative


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 22, 2005)

anode


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Cathode


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 22, 2005)

Electrolyte


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2005)

Ionic solution

Nice sig CC, what is the P-51 doing?? Looks like a belly landing


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 23, 2005)

Powerade.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

Red Bull


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Embarrassed (Shit)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 23, 2005)

A*shole


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

Moore


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Less


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Small


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

BIG


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Plant machinery


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Tree


----------



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

Ganja


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

weed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

man


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

staff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

stick


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

adhere


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Add there


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Subtract here


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

liposuction


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Fat


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

lip


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Stick


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 23, 2005)

Mud


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

bog


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Lavvy


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

john


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Dump


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

Rubbish


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2005)

trash


----------



## trackend (Nov 23, 2005)

Refuse (im feeling snobby)


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

girlfriend


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2005)

boyfriend


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 23, 2005)

Lanc's


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2005)

Long Hair


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 23, 2005)

girly


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 23, 2005)

Nonskimmer


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Friend


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 24, 2005)

Funny Guy


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

CC


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2005)

rye


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

barley


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 24, 2005)

Hops


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Beer


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 24, 2005)

Alcohol


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Vodka


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Russia


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

USSR


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Soviets


----------



## jrk (Nov 24, 2005)

ukranians


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2005)

slavs


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Croatians


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Ex-commies


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Warsaw Pact


----------



## jrk (Nov 24, 2005)

NATO


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 24, 2005)

norad


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Lemonade


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Coke


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr. Pepper


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 24, 2005)

Dr Dre


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

Snoop Dog


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Rap


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 24, 2005)

Crap


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2005)

Shit

Saw that coming Hussars...


----------



## mosquitoman (Nov 24, 2005)

Bog


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2005)

fog


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

mist


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

pissed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

drunk


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

last night


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

every night


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

Dammit Gnomey, I was just about to say that!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 25, 2005)

No you werent, you just wish you had thought of it 


Delayed


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2005)

Wrong again, prairie boy. 



deluded


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2005)

Beat you to it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

> deluded



miss-informed........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

well informed


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

internet


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

online


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

offline.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

derailed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 26, 2005)

conductor.......


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 26, 2005)

copper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

fuzz


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

fur


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

rabbit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Frank


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Sinatra


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 26, 2005)

Nancy


----------



## Pisis (Nov 26, 2005)

Doll


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2005)

Barbie


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 27, 2005)

aqua


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

water


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

wet


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

dry


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

damp


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

moist


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

soggy


----------



## jrk (Nov 27, 2005)

vapourous


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

gaseous


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

Bloater


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 27, 2005)

flatuent


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Me


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

Kong

(I'll take you on in a ripper duel any day Skim as long as its by traditional rules. Face each other ten paces backwards turn and fire)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

You're on. 



ape


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

No need to call me an ape Skim ????????? oh right .

Gorilla.

Limey against a Kanuck in a one off trans Atlantic contest.
Start eating those beans Skim.
Why do you think the Britsh invented the hovercraft? Cockrel was into rubber skirts and had a bad reaction to a curry.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Chimpanzee

Could be interesting Lee.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

trackend said:


> Limey against a Kanuck in a one off trans Atlantic contest.
> Start eating those beans Skim.
> Why do you think the Britsh invented the hovercraft? Cockrel was into rubber skirts and had a bad reaction to a curry.


Beans? Pfffffffffffft! Amateur. 



spider monkey


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

Daktari

Its What the empire was founded on GN. Gun boats and Hot air ( or methane)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, Canada is certainly full of the ol' hot air. Tough to breath at times.


lemur


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Madagascar


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

Africa........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Militia...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 27, 2005)

military..........


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

Manouvers

Go on then Skim if you dare do your worst you fail to realise I have represented the Uk at the world RipHop Championships. 

My winning entry (or is it exit)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Hmmm, not bad, not bad. 
I'll give you an A for sphincter control. Nicely presented.



war games


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Asia...


----------



## trackend (Nov 27, 2005)

India


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

No bad Lee. 

Pakistan...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Cheats...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Codes...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Morse...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Radio...


----------



## Pisis (Nov 27, 2005)

Wireless Operator


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2005)

Navigator...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 27, 2005)

> quote="Nonskimmer"]Wrong again, prairie boy.


(2 days later) No Im Not 


Compass


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

And you're quick too.


rose


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 27, 2005)

Quick like a Beaver  

flower


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Huge buck-teeth and a flat ass,eh? Gotcha. 


pedal


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

bike


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Moped


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

Gays


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Homosexuals


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

homogenous.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

homo sapien


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

Homoerectus.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Homo Neanderlasis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

fag with a hard on


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

drunkard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

tankard........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

glass


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

sand..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Shovel


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

shit..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Bull...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

cow........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Moo


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

meow.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

cat...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn you Gnomey, I wanted to be clever and say onomatopoeia. 

Pussy...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

You just said it...

Cat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Bulldozer.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Digger...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

i wanted to say it but i couldn't spell it.........

and you can't say cat twice in a row!

dog............


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

walk


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

moonwalk.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Desk


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Cadets


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

air


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

how did you go from moonwalk to desk 

space walk.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

I dont know 

Time Warp


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

suit


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

tie.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

bow


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

arrow.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

robin hood


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

hoodies.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

ASBO


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

NED


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Flanders


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

natalie...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Gnat...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

Hawk.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

Falcon...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

F-16.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

American


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 28, 2005)

yanks........


----------



## Pisis (Nov 28, 2005)

lanc wanks............


----------



## trackend (Nov 28, 2005)

Pulls

You've done it again Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Pushes


----------



## trackend (Nov 28, 2005)

Lifts


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 28, 2005)

Elevator


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2005)

flap


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 28, 2005)

> Huge buck-teeth and a flat ass,eh? Gotcha.


 said NS

close, Im flat-ass broke and have canines.


Jiggle


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2005)

wiggle


----------



## trackend (Nov 28, 2005)

giggle


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2005)

titter


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 28, 2005)

totter


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 28, 2005)

teeter


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 29, 2005)

balance


----------



## trackend (Nov 29, 2005)

scale


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 29, 2005)

lizard


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

reptile


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

snake


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

serpent


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Servant


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Slave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

sugar.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

salt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

chips.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Compound


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

too slow 

interest..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

boring...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Mr. English............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Fun


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

aerobatics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

i wouldn't say they're linked 

sex.........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

damn we gotta slow down the post rate


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

spammers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

hammers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Jammers


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

hackers...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Ice Pick


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

tooth pick.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

toothbrush


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

toothpaste.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Aquafresh


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

water.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

liquid


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

Gas.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Pooooooooo


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

farts.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Old...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

young........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Pretenders


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

impersonaters.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Copycats..


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

photocopyer.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

Arse...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 29, 2005)

glass shards


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

nerds......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

geeks


----------



## trackend (Nov 29, 2005)

freaks


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

lanc


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 29, 2005)

DD


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

M4 Sherman


----------



## Pisis (Nov 29, 2005)

Panther


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Tiger


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 29, 2005)

tabby


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2005)

Cat


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

Game


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Show


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2005)

Russian Bride


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Female


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Hairy


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Mary (nice girl)


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Joseph


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Stalin


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

dictator


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 30, 2005)

girlfriend


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

arse.......


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Null


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Void


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

N/A


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

apply.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Job...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

vocation.........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

vacation


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Demilitarisation


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

remilitarisation


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

Hitler...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Living space...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

big houses...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Mansions


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

stairs...........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

lifts


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

drag.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

turbulence


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

farting.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

flatulence


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

flat........


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Duplex


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

complex........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

simple


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

complicated........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

quantum mechanics


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Car mechanics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

fat people


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

thin people


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Anorexia


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

that funny t-shirt


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Shirt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

that's really poorly dubbed 

shirk..........


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

I didn't do it...

Shark


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Sheik


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

tuna......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Piano


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Keyboard


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 30, 2005)

keyboard............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

You can tuna fish, but you cant tuna piano! IOr is it the other way round... 

Keys


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

keyhole


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 30, 2005)

Bum hole


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

arse


----------



## trackend (Nov 30, 2005)

Rump


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 30, 2005)

Bump


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

impact


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

wrench


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

spanner


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 1, 2005)

tool


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

box


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

Jab


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

poke


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

hook


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

rod


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

wheel


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

round


----------



## evangilder (Dec 1, 2005)

bullet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Velocity


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

speed


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Excitement


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

joy


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 1, 2005)

depression


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

crater


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

moon


----------



## trackend (Dec 1, 2005)

Rocket


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Shuttle


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 1, 2005)

Airport


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2005)

Airfield


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

field.........


----------



## evangilder (Dec 2, 2005)

aerodrome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

hangars.........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Mechanics


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

plumbers..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

Electricians


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

my electronics exam today...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

exams


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

study........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

learn...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

lean..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

mean


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

fighting........

you better get the next word right..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

machine...

I did don't worry...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 2, 2005)

good work! 

lever.........

and now, a lesson in 'ow to speak proper for our american friends, let's all say lever together, remember, it is, spelt phonetically, le-ver not lev-er!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

pivot


----------



## trackend (Dec 2, 2005)

pirouette


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2005)

ballet


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2005)

dance..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2005)

highland


----------

